# Contemplating grooming myself



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I am contemplating starting to groom my babies. 

I am so frustrated with the mobile groomer I had just found as she all of a sudden is no longer to make it out to groom Bella for Christmas. Aside from that she wants the same price to groom Enzo, which is really just a sanitary cut and a trim of the face, which I think is a bit much. The other groomers where we’ve previously taken Bella charge anywhere from $40 to $55, double that since we now have Enzo, and I really don’t want to leave him there for 3 to 4 hours. Not to mention I’ve never loved any of the groomers I’ve met. In the past I have done some trimming on Bella but with my house scissors and my little silver scissors, and they weren’t the best job.:blush:

So I have a ton of questions for you ladies who groom your babies yourselves… 
How hard and time consuming is it? 
How long did it take you to get the hang of it? Any references you can suggest?
What tools do I REALLY need to get started?
What’s the #1 thing I should know?

I have been looking at clippers and I know a lot of you use Wahl but I am wondering what the differences are between all of these. I don’t want to spend too much in case I decided not to continuously groom them myself. I found these two but what’s the difference?
1) http://www.walmart.com/ip/WAHL-Deluxe-Series-Pet-Pro-Combo-Kit/14528856
2) http://www.petedge.com/product/Clippers-Blades/Wahl/Wahl-Clippers-Trimmers/Wahl-Trimmer-Combo-Kit-Pet-Trimmers/pc/330/c/1483/sc/1484/55454.uts 

I am def getting a Madan brush, think I’m going to get an orange one, and I already have a slicker brush, but I am confused about combs? I’ve read several threads but still don’t know what to do. And the scissors have me even more confused! I think I really need a table, but I am not really sure if I want to spend the money quite yet. :smilie_tischkante:

Thanks for reading all that and thanks for any help, advice, or suggestions!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Amanda, I really think you should give yourself more credit! From what I have been told grooming a Maltese isn't overly difficult, it just takes time and practice and you are going to have a few times where you groomed Bella and Enzo and they don't look the greatest but you will get better! Honestly, that groomer sounds like something else so I wouldn't give her my business either. I tried grooming Bella before but its hard because poodles are difficult to groom and require a lot of scissoring, but I have a really awesome groomer and she only charges $35 for Bella to be completely groomed. Now for the little guy I'm getting in January I am going to really try to learn how to groom him myself and although I haven't bought my grooming stuff yet I can give you an idea of what I have been reading on here to buy.

As for clippers, out of the two you have, the Wal Mart option would be better for all over grooming, the clippers on PetsEdge are more for trimming it would seem the little spots which if you buy scissors and become comfortable with the big clippers I am sure you can figure out how to do. I am looking at getting these 

Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Dog Clipper | PetEdge.com

As for the Brushes and combs, I saw a post by LadysMom a couple weeks ago and she recommended, if I remember right to get a moustache comb and either a grooming or alumminum comb which you can find here toplinepet.com


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You will need to spend at least $100 for a decent pair of clippers, and then about $25/blade. I prefer Andis or Laube clippers. I would recommend starting out with a straight and a curved pair of shears. Length is more of a personal preference. I prefer a 7 1/2 in myself and then I like my little 4 in for some spots. You can get something to start with for around $40-50. Really nice shears will be over $100. I have one pair of Madan shears and I do like them...I think I spent about $65. 
I would expect it to take you 2-3 hours per dog. The more you do it, the faster you will get. Expect a few bad haircuts along the way. Its part of the learning process.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I started grooming Lady after adopting her ten years ago and getting three terrible haircuts. I got lots of help from Jackie and her tutorials. She did one years ago about grooming tools which really helped me starting out.

Don't waste your money on inexpensive clippers or any other grooming tools. You will just end up replacing them. I've had my Oster A5 clippers for ten years and they are still going strong. I think I paid about $125 for them from Petedge. They come with a #10 blade, but you will need a 30 or 40 if you want to use the snap on combs. A 3F or 4F are also nice to have. Eventually you will want to purchase a grooming table. I have a full size one, but PetEdge carries a neat little turntable grooming table for smaller Maltese.

The key is to practice, practice, practice! You'll make some mistakes in the beginning but Maltese hair grows really fast. Truthfully, even my worst haircuts still weren't as bad as some of the ones I paid for.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wish I was brave like you.....one of these days...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so glad I started to groom Milo myself. It's been about 11 months since I started and I have saved so much money by not paying a groomer everytime.

I wouldn't buy wahl clippers, in my experience they are crap.
I have andis one's now and they are so much better. It's worth the money by investing in a good expensive pair.

It doesn't take me very long but that's because I really only cut his body - nothing off his head and only sometimes off his legs. 

Being honest, it was much easier than I thought it would be. The thing I find the hardest is cutting the hair on his face and ears with a scissors. 

Just go for it! It really is worth it and don't worry if you make some mistakes - hair grows back fast


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, so what I'm getting is wahls are crap and I'm going to screw up, got it. No really, I suspect I'll have a few "oh no what did I do" experiences. But in regards to clippers, what should I be looking for? What are the differences in blades? #10, A3, A4... 

Marj, where can I find Jackie's videos? What are some good books, sites, or other videos for references?

Pat, we could set out on this adventure together and then let the pups laugh at each others haircuts!

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - you're not a kid! I know you wrote the title "Contemplating Grooming Myself" and I am shocked that you've gone unkempt all these years. :w00t::new_shocked:
Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!:chili: So for grooming Bella and Enzo, I'm useless. I won't even cut my own bangs. :hiding:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> Okay, so what I'm getting is wahls are crap and I'm going to screw up, got it. No really, I suspect I'll have a few "oh no what did I do" experiences. But in regards to clippers, what should I be looking for? What are the differences in blades? #10, A3, A4...
> 
> Marj, where can I find Jackie's videos? What are some good books, sites, or other videos for references?
> 
> ...


No, you won't screw up! If you use clippers it really is pretty easy.

Jackie's puppy cut thread is pinned here in the Grooming section:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/53716-puppy-cut-pictorial-graphic-intense.html

The tutorial on grooming tools was so many years ago, I'm sure it's outdated now. SM'ers are really helpful about answering questions, though. I just posted a thread a week ago asking about Town & Country cuts and got so many helpful responses. A few people even sent me pictures. I actually did the cut on Bailey on Sunday and it came out great thanks to all the help I got.

I was terrified that Bailey would be traumatized by a bad groomer or worse, fall off the table or be injured because he is so wiggly. I just don't trust a a groomer to watch him the way I do. You can't take your eyes off an eight month old puppy on a grooming table for a second. I was also worried that a groomer would trim his face or around his eyes even if I specifically told her not to touch his face, tail or legs. When you do your own grooming, you can do exactly what you want.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done it myself n it's not that hard. Even though the first time I left dolce pink lol


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Amanda - you're not a kid! *I know you wrote the title "Contemplating Grooming Myself" and I am shocked that you've gone unkempt all these years. :w00t::new_shocked:*
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!:chili: So for grooming Bella and Enzo, I'm useless. I won't even cut my own bangs. :hiding:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Visit the Wahlanimal channel on youtube, they have tons of great videos on how to clip with clippers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Amanda - you're not a kid! I know you wrote the title "Contemplating Grooming Myself" and I am shocked that you've gone unkempt all these years. :w00t::new_shocked:
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!:chili: So for grooming Bella and Enzo, I'm useless. I won't even cut my own bangs. :hiding:


Sue, sometimes I find that we think alike...Every time I see this title...I think the same thing. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Amanda, I think others have given you good advice. I just want to emphasize how important it is to start with good tools...especially shears and clippers. They will last forever and make your job easier. Both of my clippers are Oster, otherwise I would choose Andis. I have the small round grooming platform from Pet Edge, but it really isn't big enough for 7 1/2 pound MiMi...she isn't comfortable. For a smaller dog, I would highly recommend it.

I haven't found a really good groomer since I moved from LA...so, I learned to do it myself. I do as good or better than many of the dogs I see around town who go to the groomers. Oh and it is $80 here.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ahh Susan! I'm definetly groomed! lol Maybe I should of clarified...Contemplating grooming the pups myself. lol

I'm glad you mentioned that Mimi is comfortable on the table Sylvia! Bella is around 9 pounds so that won't work for me. I'm going to check out Oster, I noticed a lot said pet clippers which makes me think they aren't as durable. Which ones do you have?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

These are the clippers I bought ten years ago. I never use the high speed so you don't really need the two speeds. They were a great investment. They pay for themselves quickly when you consider how much you save by grooming yourself.

Oster Golden A5 Two-Speed Pet Grooming Clipper | PetEdge.com


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I found these for only $84.98 on Amazon.com 






It seems to be the same as this one I found on PetEdge

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...pper-w10-Blade/pc/190/c/330/sc/1473/45643.uts


What is the difference between all the Oster A5 models? I can't seem to find something that states the differences aside from some saying turbo, gold, single speed, or double speed. What attachments should I look for to keep a puppy cut? Possibly keeping the legs longer like the town and country you did on Bailey.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are just doing a single coated Maltese, single-speed will be fine. 

I prefer Andis or Laube because they are much lighter in weight than the Osters.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> I found these for only $84.98 on Amazon.com
> 
> Amazon.com: Oster 78005-010 Golden A5 Single-Speed Clippers: always bargain
> 
> ...


They look like the same clippers to me and what a fabulous price on Amazon! I've heard they are a little heavier than Andis, but I can't see where that would be a problem unless you plan to become a professional groomer and use them all day long. I've never tried Andis, though.

They come with a #10 blade which is nice for bellies. I'd recommend getting a #30 or 40 blade and a set of snap on combs to go over it. I used a 3/4" comb on Bailey. You can add a 4F or 3F later on if you want to keep them a little shorter (about 1/2") in the warmer weather.

I have a little mustache trimmer that I use for paw pads that I got at the drug store.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I own these clippers: Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Dog Clipper | PetEdge.com

I absolutely love them and I'm so glad I didn't go with a different brand or cheaper clipper. I actually like having the two speeds; In fact, I almost always use the faster speed except for the tummy, armpits, and paw pads.

These are the straight shears I own: Master Grooming Tools 5200 Series Straight Shears | PetEdge.com in the 7.5-inch size. They work well and have stayed sharp grooming two dogs every month for 2+ years now.

I highly recommend you get a pair of these thinning shears in the 46-tooth 6.5-inch size: Master Grooming Tools 5200 Series Thinning Shears | PetEdge.com They will help blend any choppy areas you cut with your scissors...which you will do! They also blend one length of hair into another, such as the legs into the body. I love to use them right above the eyes also for a softer look.

As far as blades go, I have just a standard #10 blade that is good for trimming around the anus, paw pads, and armpits. I also have an UltraEdge ceramic blade in the 3 3/4 FC size for the body. The ceramic blades stay cooler than a standard blade and also cut better for just a few dollars more. But, a standard blade will certainly do a fine job.

If your pups ever have mats, you will need to make sure they are all out completely if you decide to use the guard combs instead of the proper blade size. I prefer to use blades, but then again I keep mine pretty short. If you want the entire body longer, say around 2+ inches, you will need the comb attachments.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Just to mention one difference among all different types of clippers is the actual speed of them. For instance, the clippers I have have a high speed of 4,400 strokes per minute. The Amazon.com Oster clippers you linked have just one speed at 2,100 strokes per minute, so less than 1/2 of the Andis (when you use the highest speed on mine, which I prefer).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> Ahh Susan! I'm definetly groomed! lol Maybe I should of clarified...Contemplating grooming the pups myself. lol
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that Mimi is comfortable on the table Sylvia! Bella is around 9 pounds so that won't work for me. I'm going to check out Oster, I noticed a lot said pet clippers which makes me think they aren't as durable. Which ones do you have?


Both of mine are quite old. Both were on the expensive side. Oster has begun to make clippers for home use. I would advise you to go with Andis. Oster was once top of the line, but they make a lot of less than great now. Go with Andis. If you can train Bella to stand for grooming you won't need a noose. My little girl is good, but lazy, she wants to lay down...that is why I need a noose, which works best around her belly. You do the best you can choosing equipment, but it still comes down to live and learn. You will make mistakes, you will waste money, but that is just part of life. You have to start somewhere. So, assess all the suggestions you get, try to make an educated decision on what to buy, but understand that you will maybe make some mistakes. In the end, grooming your dogs yourself is fun, it is loving time with them, it is taking pride in your new skill...and it is probably a better job than most groomers do...and in the end it will cost much less...even after the expense of buying good tools.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

I was all set to take Bubbly to the groomer, and get him trimmed down... and backed out last minute... didn't want to put him through another transition so soon after bringing him home. 

I'm not set up with all the nice things the ladies here use, but I have a decent collection of people hair stuff since I cut my own hair and much of it has gone unused for years.

So for his coat, I use a soft pin brush - the pins and the balls on the end are all one piece, and it is attached quite securely to the base. This was my favorite hairbrush because it slipped nicely through my hair, eased through tangles, and never "broke" in my hair (which is fine, but thick)... I used this brush exclusively until I got a perm... once my perm grew out I had gotten used to a new hair care regime, so this brush was just sitting around waiting to make Bubs handsome.

I also have an ionic comb that has wide teeth on one end, and narrow teeth on the other... and it works wonders on him when his hair is wet. 

We share my scissors and shears, which are both used to cut my hair. Plus I have a tiny pair of curved cuticle scissors I use to trim my eyebrows, which are -perfect- for getting around his eyes, and in between the pads on his paws.

For the straggly stuff on the ends of his hair (assuming this is from never being cut down?.. like puppy hair?)... I use a razor - just like I do on my own hair. I gently razor off the ends, leaving soft supple hair that blends perfectly into his coat. I also "trim" his underside this way... just grab the hair in between two fingers, about an inch down... and then slowly razor off the ends.

I doubt this is the "right" way at all... but using high-quality tools I already had for myself has given me the freedom to make grooming an enjoyable time for us both.

Once our trust level is built up and he isn't so skittish with strangers, I will most likely take him to a groomer if I ever wanted to put him in a truly short cut... but for maintenance and cleaning up what was already there.. this has worked great.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Andis Plus+ AG Single-Speed Clipper | PetEdge.com

I am still running this super-simple pair of Andis for my Maltese...mine are at least 10 years old now and I've only replaced one $2 part in them. Very, very basic but gosh they're a work horse.


----------

